# Prüfen ob Datum in Tabelle existiert



## friedemannhw (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo

ich möchte gern den Inhalt einer Tabellenspalte bzgl eines Datums prüfen.
Bei meinem Code erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

Laufzeitfehler 2001:
Sie haben die vorherige Operation abgebrochen!


ich find den Fehler nicht:


```
Private Sub Befehl7_Click()
Dim Datum As Single

    Datum = DCount("*", "Rechnungen", "Datum = " & Format(CDate(Nz(Me!RDatum_Ausw1, Date)), "\#yyyy-mm-dd\#"))
        If Datum <> 0 Then
        'Wenn ja
    DoCmd.OpenReport Ausw_1, acPreview
      Else
        'Wenn nein
        MsgBox "Zu diesem Datum existiert keine Rechnung"
    End If
End Sub
```


----------



## Yaslaw (22. Februar 2010)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du MS Access meinst.

Sollte das Datumformat nicht das folgende sein? Also bei meinem ecnglischen Access 2007 ist es so.

```
"#mm/dd/yyyy#"
```
Damit VB das richtig parst und die / nicht durch Punkte ersetzt sollte es etwa so aussehen

```
Anzahl = DCount("*", "Rechnungen", "Datum = " & Format(CDate(Nz(Me!RDatum_Ausw1, Date)), "\#mm\/dd\/yyyy\#"))
```


----------

